
Gnome Foundation partners with Purism to build the Librem 5 smartphone - el_duderino
https://www.gnome.org/news/2017/09/gnome-foundation-partners-with-purism-to-support-its-efforts-to-build-the-librem-5-smartphone/
======
craftyguy
> if the campaign is successful the GNOME Foundation plans to

Too bad the Gnome Foundation isn't contributing a few thousand to the campaign
to help make it more of a possibility...

~~~
chupasaurus
Exactly my thoughts. And the campaign hasn't ran stellar until now.

